# New to the forum.



## Havannasdad (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello all,
I'm new to the forum. I found it searching for info on my little haveneese mix. She's also half beagle. She looks Haveneese mostly but has some of those beagle traits. Any one with any mix haveneese with info would be great. I'll add some pics of our little girl, Havanna, as soon as I figure out how on here.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome! I do think there is at least one member on the forum that has a Havenese-Beagle mix but can't remember who it is. Maybe she'll see this and chime in.

To add pictures go to Advanced Reply at the bottom of the thread and click on attachments. If your pictures won't download they may need to be resized.

Anxious to see your little girl!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

another mystery mix and another Havanna- ours is spelled Havana though and she mostly goes my Vana Welcome this is a great place for learning - I was warned and didn't listen- it can be addictive:biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome. Welcome.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome ! :drum:


----------



## Havannasdad (Apr 6, 2011)

holt24 said:


> another mystery mix and another Havanna- ours is spelled Havana though and she mostly goes my Vana Welcome this is a great place for learning - I was warned and didn't listen- it can be addictive:biggrin1:


We were going to go with Havana but my wife thought it would be fun to be a little different and we decided we liked Havanna. She goes by Havanna Banana's mostly as she loves to go banana's and run all over the house. I'm waiting on my phone to update here then I"ll add the pics.


----------



## Havannasdad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Some pics*

Here's some pics of our little girl. She can be a bit of a terror but is really fun and is starting to get the whole potty thing down which is good.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome She is so cute!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Havanna is really cute. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Cute pictures!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome.....what a sweetie pie!!


----------



## Havannasdad (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the warm welcome's. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She's a cutie. I loved that bottle picture.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, what a little cutie. It will be fun watching her grow.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

So adorable!! Welcome to the forum, like you I just happened to come across the forum as well and have been coming back almost daily since.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

She is adorable! Can't wait to watch her grow!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

haha great minds must work alike ours is VanaBanana Vana is sometimes hard to say for Leta so it comes out Banana! Funny thing the other day my hubby was asking Leta if she wanted a banana to eat and Vana came running in like she had been called silly girl
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=104575&id=1448237825&l=8d523743b2


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Havanna is a little cutie! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome! We do have another havanese/beagle mix...Gordo!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

So cute! You are going to have to be careful. She has the double-whammy - combo of Havanese and Beagle eyes. She is going to wrap you around her little paw.


----------



## Havannasdad (Apr 6, 2011)

morriscsps said:


> So cute! You are going to have to be careful. She has the double-whammy - combo of Havanese and Beagle eyes. She is going to wrap you around her little paw.


She already has her mommy all wrapped up. :biggrin1: She had me pretty good too as I had intended to crate train but she was really good in the house so we were trying with out it.... The last few days have been bad so today I got out the crate. She doesn't really like it but I'm being persistent and it's paying off. She's calmed down now and is accepting it. Hopefully she'll catch on with pottying outside quick so I won't have to use it for to long. Those darn eyes are a killer when I look in at her.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi!!

So great to find another Havie/beagle mix!! I'll respond to your email.. you can also find a cute post with pictures of Gordo on my blog. This was in celebration of his one year gotcha date!

http://corrocksfamily.blogspot.com/2011/03/gordo.html

Or the first post about him, here. http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11255

Feel free to ask me any questions.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

*yes! That is me!*



trueblue said:


> Welcome! We do have another havanese/beagle mix...Gordo!


-Mimismom and Gordo's, too!


----------

